# 457 Visa: Adding newborn to Medicare



## extrobe (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi, looking for a bit of a clarification;

We're on a 457 visa, and currently have medicare via reciprocal.

My wife recently gave birth, and been looking to get our baby added to our medicare.

We popped into the medicare office, but were told that until we have him added to the visa, we can't add him to our medicare.

Of course, to get him added to the visa requires birth certificate (6-10 weeks apparently), a foreign passport, and medicare (or health insurance). This will take several months.

Just wanted to check if this was correct. We do have Bupa as well, but this feels like it would otherwise be a catch-22 - you need medicare to get added to the visa, but need the visa to be added to medicare, so wondered if we were being mis-informed about something.


----------

